# My final Mock



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

1. Orlando Magic - Dwight Howard
2. LA Clippers - Emeka Okafor
3. Chicago Bulls - Luol Deng
4. Charlotte Bobcats - Shaun Livingston
5. Washington Wizards - Andre Iguodala
6. Atlanta Hawks - Josh Smith
7. Phoenix Suns - Ben Gordon
8. Toronto Raports - Pavel Podkolzine
9. Philadelphia 76ers - Josh Childress
10.Cleveland Cavalliers - Jameer Nelson
11. Golden State Warriors - Devin Harris
12. Seattle Sonics - Kris Humphries
13. Portland Trail Blazers - Luke Jackson
14. Utah Jazz - Rafael Araujo
15. Boston Celtics - Kirk Snyder
16. Utah Jazz - Andris Biedrins
17. Atlanta Hawks - Al Jefferson
18. New Orleans Hornets - JR Smith
19. Miami Heat - Robert Swift
20. Denver Nuggets - PJ Ramos
21. Utah Jazz - Sergey Monya
22. New Jersey Nets - Anderson Varejao
23. Portland Trailblazers - Sebastian Telfair
24. Boston Celtics - Dorrell Wright
25. Boston Celtics - David Harrison
26. Sacramento Kings - Sasha Vujacic
27. LA Lakers - Ha Seung-Jin
28. San Antonio - Kevin Martin
29. Indiana Pacers - Delonte West


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Biedrins at 16? I really don't think he'll drop past Utah. The rest looks good, I could see SAC taking Martin over Vujacic.. Christie is getting old and I think Martin is a better prospect at SG than Vujacic (who is more of a playmaker).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't see Biedrins dropping that far; especially after he just measured over 6'11 w/o shoes.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 3. Chicago Bulls - Luol Deng
> 5. Washington Wizards - Andre Iguodala
> ...


:laugh: close


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> close


you do realize that even knowledgable draft guys who work sites like draft city and nbadraft.net didn't do much better on their final mocks than bigamare?

Where is your mock theo? I expect you to have done a lot better if your laughing at somebody else who put forth the time and effort to make one.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah keep laughing at him for picking JR Smith to go to the Hornets, that makes you look real smart.

It's so easy to be a critic. If you're going to bash someone else's mock let's see if yours is any better. Don't be shy. Let's have it now.

This should be good.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I didnt do one, If i fuond any other poster who had a mock exatcly like this i would bring it up


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The mockdraft was done before all the trades and stuff...

Heck I had 3 of the first 4 picks right as well even at that point.

And the Bulls ended up with Gordon and Deng at #3 and #7 instead of #7 and #3.


----------

